# My mouse is.. sneezing?



## What'sausername

Okay my mouse Algernon has always been very shy. I recently decided to get her preggo so I brought in a buck to go ahead and bump uglies with her. So they ended up getting along great! After she went into season and they did the deed for a few days I took him out. I think having one on one time with another mouse brought her out of her shell. She's allowing me to pick her up more and shes a lot less lethargic. I was just worried because I can't tell if shes sneezing or squeaking  It sounds like little mouse sneezes and looks like it too but I'm not sure if she's squeaking or not because it doesn't sound like squeaks... can mice squeak? She's not acting sick so I'm not sure what to think! Please let me know what you think and suggest!!!! Thank you~


----------



## L&amp;CLove

How old is she? What's the environment? What's the bedding? Food? Is she playing, eating, active etc? Are the "sneezes" constant?

Does she live with other mice? I don't understand why you would "just decide to get her preggo"...... You should have spent time creating trust with her before that, or getting her friends like female mice need.


----------



## What'sausername

L&CLove said:


> How old is she? What's the environment? What's the bedding? Food? Is she playing, eating, active etc? Are the "sneezes" constant?
> 
> Does she live with other mice? I don't understand why you would "just decide to get her preggo"...... You should have spent time creating trust with her before that, or getting her friends like female mice need.


Okay first of all I did spend time with her and like I said she's always been shy. I DID have her in with other females before, yes, deciding to impregnate her. I don't have to explain my reasons behind it. I've done my research so I know she was the right age to have done it and she's only being kept alone until she has her little babies. SO, Her environment is fine I just switched up her bedding to wood chips because she was allergic to the one before that. She's a naturally lethargic mouse she seldem plays when she's in the mood. And like I said, I'm not sure if its sneezing or squeaking. Obviously you don't have the answer I need.


----------



## SarahY

> I don't understand why you would "just decide to get her preggo"...... You should have spent time creating trust with her before that, or getting her friends like female mice need.


Please try not to be so judgmental of the way others do things. Creating 'trust', making friends, etc, is not necessary for most people to breed their mice. People enjoy their hobby in different ways and often breeding mice are not pets 


> It sounds like little mouse sneezes and looks like it too but I'm not sure if she's squeaking or not because it doesn't sound like squeaks... can mice squeak? She's not acting sick so I'm not sure what to think!


Mice can and do squeak when distressed, but a healthy, happy mouse makes no sound. I would imagine she is sneezing. You say you switched her to wood chips? The dust and/or oils in the wood may be causing the problem. Are you using a kiln dried brand especially for animals? What kind of wood? Perhaps try bedding her on paper towels for a while and see if it stops. Otherwise just keep an eye on her, if she's behaving normally and her coat is smooth and glossy she's fine. If the sneezing turns to a more constant 'clicking' kind of sound as she breathes, a respiratory problem has settled and you will need to take action.


----------



## What'sausername

[/quote]Mice can and do squeak when distressed, but a healthy, happy mouse makes no sound. I would imagine she is sneezing. You say you switched her to wood chips? The dust and/or oils in the wood may be causing the problem. Are you using a kiln dried brand especially for animals? What kind of wood? Perhaps try bedding her on paper towels for a while and see if it stops. Otherwise just keep an eye on her, if she's behaving normally and her coat is smooth and glossy she's fine. If the sneezing turns to a more constant 'clicking' kind of sound as she breathes, a respiratory problem has settled and you will need to take action.[/quote]

Okay I will definitely check the bedding then! She had a bald spot from the last one so I switched to wood chips.. Ill try paper for a while. She only does the squeaking/sneezing sound when I'm holding her and yes her coat is as smooth as it can get for now since its still growing back on her back and wont lay smoothly lol sort of looks like a crew cut in one spot.. Thank you and I will definitely take your advice! I'm assuming it affects all mice differently? My 4 sisters have the same bedding and they haven't had this problem so should I take precaution with them as well?


----------



## L&amp;CLove

The wording was just off for me, so I wasn't sure if this was pet or for breeding. Usually when I see someone ask about sneezing, I ask for all the necessities to try and pinpoint the problem. No need to be hostile towards me.

Mice do have different allergies, but I say go with switching their bedding to paper like SarahY said. It's the safest and no risk of allergies.


----------

